# Trumpet with a Different Finish



## ghost1066 (Aug 3, 2015)

It is hard to see in the pics but this maple burl and cumary trumpet is different from all the rest I have turned. I have been thinking about this for awhile and decided to try it. Once turned and ready to clear I put it on my spinner I use for lures and then mixed up some Envirotex two part clear and brushed it on. If you don't know this coating it is SUPER hard once dried and cured but for something round it has to be turned or spun for 10 hours until the clear stops moving. It took me a bit to think of a way to hold the call in place until it was done. Only the trumpet not the mouthpiece has Envirotex and you can see lens flares in the pics from the sun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Super nice looking Tommy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 3, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Super nice looking Tommy.


Thanks Ray it was more about getting that finish on it than anything else. They look fine with my regular finish but with this they are tough and fairly weather proof. I don't know that it is worth it to do many but I had to try.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Heck of a finish on a beautiful piece of wood and your pictures are like mine the fact pictures never really do a piece of wood justice. Sounds like it is labor intensive though. Great Job Tommy


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 5, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Heck of a finish on a beautiful piece of wood and your pictures are like mine the fact pictures never really do a piece of wood justice. Sounds like it is labor intensive though. Great Job Tommy



It isn't much as far as labor but it is time consuming. Ten hours per coat of finish plus 2-3 days of cure time so if you are in a hurry this is not the finish to use. On the other hand if you want a finish that is almost bulletproof and looks like glass when you are done this is it. Since this is used for bar tops and heavily used places like handrails you know it is tough. The biggest thing in using it is building the spinner but once you have that you are good to go.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 5, 2015)

Definitely has lots of shine. Hard to see the real beauty of that tho.


----------

